# Sheffield Old Crown Court - December 2012



## Goldie87 (Dec 31, 2012)

The old courts were originally built as the new Town Hall in 1807–8 by Charles Watson. The initial building was a five-bay structure fronting Castle Street, but it was extended in 1833 and again in 1866. The most prominent feature was the new central clock tower over a new main entrance. By the 1890s the building had again become too small, and the current Sheffield Town Hall was built further south. The Old Town Hall was again extended in 1896-7, and became Sheffield Crown Court and Sheffield High Court. In the 1990s these courts moved to new premises and the building has remained disused since. 




Court 27 by Goldie87, on Flickr




Court 18 by Goldie87, on Flickr




Court 1 by Goldie87, on Flickr




Court 2 by Goldie87, on Flickr




Court 4 by Goldie87, on Flickr




Court 22 by Goldie87, on Flickr




Court 20 by Goldie87, on Flickr




Court 25 by Goldie87, on Flickr




Court 14 by Goldie87, on Flickr


----------



## sweet pea (Dec 31, 2012)

cant believe its untouched thanks for sharing


----------



## sj9966 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great shots mate, it was good to meet you the other day.


----------



## Goldie87 (Dec 31, 2012)

sj9966 said:


> Great shots mate, it was good to meet you the other day.



Cheers, was nice to meet you mate.


----------



## Pen15 (Dec 31, 2012)

The more I see this site, the more I want....

Nice set of images


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 31, 2012)

Very nice....


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ace building,great pics.


----------



## skankypants (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice to see the "as seen" shots on this place....always seem to be HDR shots of here often...thanks...


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Jan 1, 2013)

beautiful images, love that first internal shot the most


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome shots of an equally awesome place, thanks for sharing


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 1, 2013)

This place is so amazing! Great shots


----------



## ZerO81 (Jan 1, 2013)

really nice set of shots here...I wounder if i will get to see this place tihs year.


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll pop a few on from the same day visit..




Windows by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Book of Practice by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Untitled by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Untitled by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr




Behind Bars by Martin Crosbie, on Flickr


----------



## Bones out (Jan 2, 2013)

Picture 8, picture 8, I stole a photo from somewhere on the web and I reckon its one of the best ever I have come across...... And now I think I know where it came from, PEN15, get your coat! 










If the owner of this picture comes across it then please let us know its yours and I hope you don't mind me posting. I think its fab.


----------



## MrDan (Jan 3, 2013)

Amazing!!!!
I want!!!
This place is screaming out to me.


----------

